# Eclipse friert kurz ein



## Mortal_Shadow (1. Aug 2010)

Hi,

seit einiger Zeit friert mein Eclipse immer wieder kurz ein.
Und zwar immer bei genau zwei möglichkeiten:
1) Ich lösche Text mittels der Rücktaste.
2) Beim ausklappen des Kontextmenüs.

Anmerkung hierbei ist, dass es nur manchmal auftritt.
Ich kann durchaus mal 30min Ruhe haben, obwohl ich ununterbrochen tippe und dann wieder eine pause nach der nächsten.

Das letzte was ich installiert habe war eine C++ erweiterung, das Problem trat jedoch erst später auf.
Geändert hat sich seitdem lediglich die Anzahl der Projekte, die jedoch allesamt nicht groß sind. (Insgesamt ca. 30.)

So, noch eine Liste der Plugins:

```
C/C++ Code Analysis Framework (Codan)	1.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.codan.feature.feature.group
  C/C++ Debugger Services Framework (DSF) Examples	2.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.examples.dsf.feature.group
  C/C++ Development Platform	7.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.platform.feature.group
  C/C++ Development Tools	7.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.feature.group
  C/C++ Development Tools SDK	7.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.sdk.feature.group
  C/C++ DSF GDB Debugger Integration	2.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.gnu.dsf.feature.group
  C/C++ DSF GDB Debugger Integration Source	2.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.gnu.dsf.source.feature.group
  C/C++ GCC Cross Compiler Support	1.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.build.crossgcc.feature.group
  C/C++ GDB Hardware Debugging	7.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.debug.gdbjtag.feature.group
  C/C++ GNU Toolchain Build Support	7.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.gnu.build.feature.group
  C/C++ GNU Toolchain Build Support Source	7.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.gnu.build.source.feature.group
  C/C++ GNU Toolchain Debug Support	6.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.gnu.debug.feature.group
  C/C++ GNU Toolchain Debug Support Source	6.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.gnu.debug.source.feature.group
  C/C++ Memory View Enhancements	2.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.debug.ui.memory.feature.group
  C/C++ Remote Launch	6.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.launch.remote.feature.group
  C99 LR Parser	5.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.core.lrparser.feature.feature.group
  C99 LR Parser SDK	5.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.core.lrparser.sdk.feature.group
  C99 LR Parser Source	5.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.core.lrparser.source.feature.group
  CDT Common GDB Support	7.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.gdb.feature.group
  CDT Common GDB Support Source	7.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.gdb.source.feature.group
  CDT Tests	7.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.testing.feature.group
  Eclipse C/C++ Development Tooling Source	7.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.platform.source.feature.group
  Eclipse Debugger for C/C++	1.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.debug.edc.feature.group
  Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers	1.3.0.20100617-0521	epp.package.jee
  Miscellaneous C/C++ Utilities	5.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.util.feature.group
  P2 C/C++ Toolchain Installer	1.0.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.p2.feature.group
  Target Communication Framework	0.3.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.tm.tcf.feature.feature.group
  Unified Parallel C Berkeley UPC Toolchain Support	1.0.3.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.bupc.feature.group
  Unified Parallel C Support	5.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.core.parser.upc.feature.feature.group
  Unified Parallel C Support SDK	5.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.core.parser.upc.sdk.feature.group
  Unified Parallel C Support Source	5.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.core.parser.upc.source.feature.group
  XL C/C++ Compiler Support	6.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.xlc.feature.feature.group
  XL C/C++ Compiler Support SDK	6.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.xlc.sdk.feature.group
  XL C/C++ Compiler Support Source	6.1.0.201006141710	org.eclipse.cdt.xlc.source.feature.group
```
Eclipse Version ist Version: 1.3.0.20100617-0521

Falls ihr irgendwas wissen müsst, einfach fragen.
Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Mfg.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Aug 2010)

Das wird wohl auf's parsen, linken und builden zurückzuführen sein. Auf Windows kommt hinzu das Windows viel zu aggressiv auslagert und dann ausgelagerte Speicherteile erst wieder von Platte gelesen werden müssen. Wenn du eigentlich genug RAM für Eclipse hast, dann könnte ein Wechsel auf Linux helfen (falls du Windows verwendest).
Falls du mehr als genug RAM hast hilft es auch das Auslagern komplett zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Mortal_Shadow (3. Aug 2010)

Das da was ausgelagert wird, wundert mich irgendwie schon, da es ja eigentlich nur ca 120mb RAM braucht, laut task-manager.
Das sollte die doch eigentlich nur nutzen, wenn mein eigentliches Ram (3GB) voll wird.
Fände ich zumindest sinnvoller.

Ich habs jetzt mal auslagern deaktiviert, mal schauen wies in nächster Zeit so läuft - ich melde mich dann wieder obs geklappt hat.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Aug 2010)

> Das da was ausgelagert wird, wundert mich irgendwie schon, da es ja eigentlich nur ca 120mb RAM braucht, laut task-manager.
> Das sollte die doch eigentlich nur nutzen, wenn mein eigentliches Ram (3GB) voll wird.
> Fände ich zumindest sinnvoller.


Genau das meinte ich mit zu aggressiv. Windows lagert immer aus, egal ob noch mehr als genug Speicher zur Verfügung steht. Der Windows Task Manager zeigt übrigens den Bereich des Speichers an der im RAM liegt, also nicht ausgelagert wurde. Eclipse braucht insgesamt deutlich mehr als 120MB. Bei mir so zwischen 500 und 1000 MB.


----------



## Mortal_Shadow (5. Aug 2010)

Gut, ich habe es jetzt einige Zeit getestet und es scheint tatsächlich zu funktionieren.
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle.


----------

